# About Miter Saws



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

i thought the question was odd as well. not claiming to know, just a hunch.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Seems like a legit question to me. Maybe carpenter that does framing or rough in or several other carpenter things I can think of that doesn't use a miter saw. So now he wants to do trim and needs a miter. Just saying.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ToolNut said:


> Seems like a legit question to me. Maybe carpenter that does framing or rough in or several other carpenter things I can think of that doesn't use a miter saw. So now he wants to do trim and needs a miter. Just saying.


I can't think of a framer that doesn't have a miter saw, or one that knew so little about rpms and blade options. He has to have used a circ or worm drive in his career. Just saying.


----------



## rmcivil (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure if this is a total troll thread but I have one of the orange brand 12" that throws 4000 rpm. Despite it's brand it does fine. For framing purposes it does great.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the pro brand saws these days.
They all have little pros/cons but on the whole you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

rmcivil said:


> Not sure if this is a total troll thread but I have one of the orange brand 12" that throws 4000 rpm. Despite it's brand it does fine. For framing purposes it does great.


I have two orange tools i swear by and have out lasted the red blue and yellow ones


----------



## rmcivil (Jan 13, 2015)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I have two orange tools i swear by and have out lasted the red blue and yellow ones


I like red for portable power and blue for stationary power but I got the orange one for a steal so I went with it. All in all it's great. It's got a big enough mouth to cut 6x6 . If I was trimming I would want a blue 10" scm.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

rmcivil said:


> I like red for portable power and blue for stationary power but I got the orange one for a steal so I went with it. All in all it's great. It's got a big enough mouth to cut 6x6 . If I was trimming I would want a blue 10" scm.


It's all about shopping smart. "Efficiency". A word few understand


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> It's all about shopping smart. "Efficiency". A word few understand


...and here I thought it was all about different tool colors.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

m1911 said:


> ...and here I thought it was all about different tool colors.


If so.....

It's all about the green.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

P.S.

I have no clue how many RPM's my saw turns at....

whether it is a direct drive.....

or how the heck the gerbils inside that little motor mount survive without food and water.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> P.S.
> 
> I have no clue how many RPM's my saw turns at....
> 
> ...


I'll bet Richard Gere could answer that question.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll bet Richard Gere could answer that question.


But I think he is only qualified to speak about the gerbil part...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

How long a gerbil can survive without food, water and I would have to include air with that.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

By now my hand saw comment isn't looking so bad, huh?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> If so.....
> 
> It's all about the green.


I get it:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> P.S.
> _
> I have no clue how many RPM's my saw turns at...._
> 
> ...


I don't know either. But I bet if you plug it into 240 volt, it'll spin real fast for a few seconds.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> P.S.
> 
> I have no clue how many RPM's my saw turns at....
> 
> ...


Do you own a miter saw?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 5 or 6 miter saws and have no clue about any of that either. I know my Bosch is a beast, and my baby Dewalt is just about designated for ranch trims only at this point. 

I also know that all but 1 of them will likely never return to my possession until they dont work anymore.

Dang these are some good waffles..


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Do you own a miter saw?


Personal quiver:
Kapex.
DW 10" slide (see....I don't even recall the model number, it's "the good one" though, that I can guarantee:laughing
DW 12" chop (I believe it is in my potting shed at the moment:sad

Crew:
Kapex
Hitachi 10" slide
Hitachi 12" slide
Makita 12" chop

(that's an awful lot of gerbils)

All about dat green. (currently working smarter.....not harder)


----------

